# How the hell are people getting 27-28 MPG?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i absolutely baby my throttle pedal, short shift and skip gears, go 70-75 on the highway, rarely jump on the gas, do 85% of my driving on the highway, and i still am only getting about 20-21 MPG average? my car is bone stock too? what the hell is going on here? should i take it in for a diagnostic?


----------



## Chevypowered (Jun 20, 2006)

I cruise at 90-95 and get 26 mpg. You should be getting better at 70-75. Do you have the auto or standard?


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

manual. it's rediculous. i honestly couldn't do anything more to get better MPG. the car only has 4,500 miles on it.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

enjracing said:


> i absolutely baby my throttle pedal, short shift and skip gears, go 70-75 on the highway, rarely jump on the gas, do 85% of my driving on the highway, and i still am only getting about 20-21 MPG average? my car is bone stock too? what the hell is going on here? should i take it in for a diagnostic?


+1
I don't rev the engine, I drive mostly highway doing 80 or less, and I'm getting around 17mpg average. I have a 6M.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't get it either- I took my car on a 200 mile trip the other day and set the cruise at 72 just to see if I could do what others are doing for MPG's and I got 22 round trip lol. I can't wait to see what it goes to with the procharger on it hahaha.
Joe


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

GTO Judge seems to get the illusive 27-28? i'm baffled. i wonder if my drop-in K & N will help at all tomorrow?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*
Drivers on here have reported a wide variety of mpg on their engines..... MANY have stated they use a quart of oil between 3,000 mile oil changes. I checked my oil level before I got my 28.4 mpg and my oil level was still full at 4,000 miles driven. This tells me our engines are not created equal.

Even though I did get the MPG I stated, town driving is a different story. I get as low as 16.5 or so to a high of 19 in "city" driving, depending on the circumstances. Overall driving highway and city I am at about 19-20 tops.

Highway driving at the figures I gave was pure highway. Filling up and jumping right on the turnpike, NO interruptions and at a steady pace. I tried to maintain a 70mph, and I did for the most part. When my trip ended the average speed read 62.5 or so mph and 28.0 mpg. NO stops, except getting off the exit and a couple of stop signs.... but overall, my math and the cars computer were right on when I refilled and checked the miles driven against the gallons used.

Again.... our engines are not created equal. *


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I think there are a lot of factors that affect MPG, and those that are reporting mileage that good are driving under the ideal conditions. Terrain, traffic, altitude, octane of the fuel, etc. can cause your mileage to go down.

I've been using 92 octane most of the time, and have been driving back and forth between the St. Louis airport & Festus. I follow dip****s who cause me to break stride all the time up and down hills, and I get frustrated, have to pass in the right lane, and such. Plus, I don't baby this thing. I do about like Groucho, and need to have at least a good 100 MPH run every day. The rest of the time, I'm cruising about 50% of the time at 85-90, and the rest doing 70 thanks to the "left laners".

Having said that, I can STILL do all those, and drive for mileage...I just try to be smart about when I do what...and try to not ever use the brakes. I also do NOT leave it in 6th and dog the engine at all.

After break-in, my mileage dropped to just above 15, but I was also doing a lot of driving around town "Hey, look at my car!", but now, I drive mostly highway, and I'm up to over 19 average.

It sounds like you're right there with me, and I don't consider it abnormal. I only get 25 out of my 3.8 Bonnie driving similar, so I'm happy...and it runs well.

I do think it is funny that someone with the handle "enjracing" started a thread complaining about mileage  

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Even though I did get the MPG I stated, town driving is a different story. I get as low as 16.5 or so to a high of 19 in "city" driving, depending on the circumstances. Overall driving highway and city I am at about 19-20 tops.
> *


Sounds about like I'd expect. If I tok off, and was able to hold a steady 70 on mild terrain, I bet I'd get close to that. Where I live, that's just not possible even if I strap an egg to the accelerator.

Gerry


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

enjracing said:


> i absolutely baby my throttle pedal, short shift and skip gears, go 70-75 on the highway, rarely jump on the gas, do 85% of my driving on the highway, and i still am only getting about 20-21 MPG average? my car is bone stock too? what the hell is going on here? should i take it in for a diagnostic?


In this post http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8516 you stated your skip shift has never came on in two weeks of driving the car. That could be a problem if you are getting on it hard on take-offs. Just a thought!


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

There is a lot of variance, between the engines in our cars alone, plus all the other factors (how hilly/flat it is where you drive, the temperature, how much you weigh and how much cargo you carry, etc).

One other thing--I've heard a few complaints that the computer mpg calculator in our cars is off for some people (but is correct for others), so I'd recommend hand calculating the mileage at least a few times to see how what you get compares with what the computer says. Also keep in mind that unless you do some sort of reset (can someone else give more info on this?) the reading on the computer is the average overall from when the car was produced. 

That said, I do not know what I get for highway mileage  Since having my GTO, I've not made any trips, and most my driving is normal daily driving, which consists of mostly city-type miles. I also usually take short trips (15-20 minutes) which is not ideal, and can rarely use cruise control as there is too much traffic fluctuating in speed, and too many stop signs/lights. I usually drive conservatively for around-town driving, and tend to get low 16s, though right now it is reading 15.8 due to some recent shorter trips.


----------



## Chevypowered (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in in a very hilly area, there are tons of steap climbs when i get on the highway but i am also at 7'000 feet so i have less power, alot less power(70 to be exact) so that is most likely why i get a decent MPG at 90. At sea level i know i would not be getting near as good as i get here.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My best mileage on the HYW is 25mpg. Around town, 60/40 city/HWY anywhere from 17.5 to 19mpg. My M6 02 also has never used any oil so far for 16000 miles. Can't imagine getting over 26, least not around San Antonio.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

enjracing said:


> i absolutely baby my throttle pedal, short shift and skip gears, go 70-75 on the highway, rarely jump on the gas, do 85% of my driving on the highway, and i still am only getting about 20-21 MPG average? my car is bone stock too? what the hell is going on here? should i take it in for a diagnostic?


I have the automatic and under normal driving conditions around town and short trips in the boonies I average 17 to 19 mpg. On extended trips at 75 to 80 mph on the interstate I have touched 22 mpg on occasion but it generally comes in at 21 mpg.

I don't consider this bad mileage at all considering what's under the hood and the auto.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

here's the sad part..............my commute is all flat terrain in charlotte, nc, where the altitude does not hurt HP. it is pretty damn humid and hot though now, so maybe when it's not like this, my mileage will improve a bit.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

19-21mpg........all the time. Running a Maggie, LT's, etc. It's all good........


JET


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I recently made two round trips between Augusta GA and Charlotte and calculated the milage manually each way. Best was 24.5 MPG running at 75-80. I had to slow down a bunch one trip due to very bad weather (constant hard rain most of the way) and milage was the worst at 22.5, go figure. Maybe faster is actually better?

My computer is off by around 5-10% (fuel usage reported is much higher than actual).

I generally drive 50:50 highway/city, and my reported milage has been hanging around 18. Just driving around town I could believe well below 15 MPG would be normal.

M6, bone stock with just at 3000 miles...


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

My 05 with an automatic on the highway averaged 21.8 at 79 mph with the cruise set. In town its getting 14.9 average.
I don't know about G.M. but Ford if you take your vehicle in for a warranty issue and there are any computer updates, the dealer automaticaly installs them, and in the case of a friends 6.0 diesel Excursion the mileage dropped from 14.0 in town to 10.5 and he's claims that it runs like a total pig compared to performance before the update. Ya might check with your friendly service advisor and check if there have been any software updates to your vehicle.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

*2 fill ups, what ive experienced so far*

I went from getting an average of 27-28 mpg w/ my 4 banger 5 speed accord, revving the PISS out of it, and could get as high as 32-34 w/ cruise control on the highway. That being said, I've opened up my new GTO plenty (it's broken in w/ 19,000) since I've had it and filled up twice and got right around 16 mpg. To me, this isn't bad considering I've done plenty of stop/go driving and accelerating heavy. I could see getting 20-22 driving sensibly only speeding once in a great while...I'm sorry but I can't imagine getting 28 mpg unless you were driving on a giant treadmill hahaa. I mean my neighbor has a C5 vette which is considerably lighter and he states his best gas mileage is like 25 with the planets alligned. I didn't buy this car thinking a 5.7litre american built V8 would sip gas like a corrolla. I also work w/ a GMC certified mechanic and master technician. In his 5.3 v8 chevy extended cab 4wd TRUCK he gets 20-22 mpg in mixed driving...he attributes this to a power chip and intake/exhaust setup. Maybe look into the same thing? I'm sure alot of people in here have that type of setup, does it help?


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> I'm sure alot of people in here have that type of setup, does it help?


I don't know but I'm going to buy a Diablo and find out.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

My commute takes me ~20 miles on Interstate, and 15 miles on other roads. I go through 18 stop lights on Rt. 29, granted I don't hit all of them red, but I do hit some. 

I also baby the car in normal driving, but on this last tankful I had at least 2 skirmishes at red lights with other vehicles, and a lot of times the onramps for interstates are just too tempting to resist kicking it. They are called acceleration ramps, right?

My interstate commute also takes me over the Blue Ridge Mountains, so the uphill climb usually has an obvious effect on gas mileage. 

One thing I have started doing is kicking it totally out of gear at times and coasting down the mountain, down big hills (we have hilly terrain), and paying attention to what's going on well in front of me to avoid hard braking.

Just filled up yesterday, the computer had me at 22.1 mpg. After filling and calculating, actual was 23.4.

I have no doubt that if I was to do what the Judge did, fill up, and hit the interstate, I would get over 25. We're planning a trip to Richmond soon, and I'll have the opportunity to see. 

My car has 2800 miles, oil is still full, and I'm still on the original oil. 

I think it's great that people are trying to maximize mileage in these cars. I know there are other opinions, like "why did you buy a GTO if you wanted gas mileage?" Sorry, but I want both, and for the most part I'm satisfied. Decent mileage on boring trips (although no trip is as boring in the Goat), and when I want to play, the 400 horses are right there to wake up.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Why would anyone think they are supposed to get better than the posted MPG for hwy? If I reset my trip clock just before getting on the turnpike, I get 24.* mpg. Once I get off the hwy my mpg's start to drop drastically. 

In reality I do 90% of my driving in stop and go traffic under 50 mph so I only get 16 mpg. All I need to improve that is 1 long highway trip of over 50 miles to bring my average to over 20 mpg per tank.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I got 26 mpg for the first time last week...usually average 22-23 mpg. Mostly highway.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I forgot to mention...everyone talks about "highway" mileage being better mpg better for the car etc. That really depends on where you live...in Boston unless you are on the highway between 8PM-4am you will be in traffic...real traffic. From 5:30 AM to basically 7PM "highway" miles are no different than "city". Now I assume by highway mpg people are referring to coasting along at 65 in the travel lane, I don't know about anyone else but I don't think it's worth it to plot and scheme ways to get 1-2 mpg better, just drive the thing and see what happens "you gotta pi$$ w/ the pr**k you got" If you want speed and good gas mileage get a sportbike. I still only got 30-35 mpg on my 600 so people trying to get 28 mpg in a 400HP 3,800 lb car are insane.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

BostonF4$ said:


> I forgot to mention...everyone talks about "highway" mileage being better mpg better for the car etc. That really depends on where you live...in Boston unless you are on the highway between 8PM-4am you will be in traffic...real traffic. From 5:30 AM to basically 7PM "highway" miles are no different than "city". Now I assume by highway mpg people are referring to coasting along at 65 in the travel lane, I don't know about anyone else but I don't think it's worth it to plot and scheme ways to get 1-2 mpg better, just drive the thing and see what happens "you gotta pi$$ w/ the pr**k you got" If you want speed and good gas mileage get a sportbike. I still only got 30-35 mpg on my 600 so people trying to get 28 mpg in a 400HP 3,800 lb car are insane.


It's not insane to try to maximze mileage. I'm not giving up my GTO, but the less $$$$$ I have to send to the towel heads overseas the better.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

hahaha....ok ok I agree with that. I'm just saying don't let gas mileage get in the way of you enjoying the car! I'm surprised you didn't comment on the sportbike gas mileage though...many people were surprised that I never really broke 40 mpg and generally got right around 30-32. I have to admit I rode my bike like it should be ridden...but the point is I don't see how you can consistently get similar mpg in a car that weighs more than 10 times a bike like that.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I know that I have an 04 and most of you are driving 05s, but I only get about 16mpg in the city, but I get significantly better on the highway. I recently went from Dallas to Phoenix and back with the cruise on 80 the whole way (no racing/playing on this trip) and I got 28.4mpg for the round trip.  My car did have 40,000+ miles  on it though. I have heard that your gas mileage tends to increase a little bit after you get the car "broken in" (~10-15,000 miles). I tend not to worry about the mileage too much and just enjoy the ride. :cheers Oh yeah, completely stock.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

BostonF4$ said:


> hahaha....ok ok I agree with that. I'm just saying don't let gas mileage get in the way of you enjoying the car! I'm surprised you didn't comment on the sportbike gas mileage though...many people were surprised that I never really broke 40 mpg and generally got right around 30-32. I have to admit I rode my bike like it should be ridden...but the point is I don't see how you can consistently get similar mpg in a car that weighs more than 10 times a bike like that.


I guess I didn't think about the bike- - I had a Harley, and it was lucky to get in the 40's mpg wise- - 

The highway miles in a Goat are achievable because at 70-75 mph you're turning less than 2K rpm. I doubt you had you bike at 2K rpm very often; they're high revvers- - 

I drive the Goat conservatively unless there's a reason not to- - -the biggest problem I've had when I do get on it, is that no matter what the speed limit is, I'm exceeding it in seconds. I've wondered how much fun it would be to hit the end of an acceleration ramp at about 90-100 and fly past a state trooper on his right- - -


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

noz34me said:


> One thing I have started doing is kicking it totally out of gear at times and coasting down the mountain, down big hills (we have hilly terrain), and paying attention to what's going on well in front of me to avoid hard braking.


I do that, too. It can really help. 

I'm getting 17-18 with mostly city driving. The only true highway tankful got around 23.

If anyone's really interested in maximizing fuel economy -- set the digital instrument cluster to display instant fuel economy. You'll learn a lot. Works just like a good old fashioned fuel gauge.

Comes in handy when in stop and go traffic, etc. Also makes your checkbook hide when you really get on it.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Terrain, type of driving, even weather can affect your mileage. Today _after_ I got up to speed on a flat section of hwy, I was doing about 70 or so, set the cruise, then zero'd out the trip computer and watched. 

It finally registered 28 mpg. The best I'd ever seen.

However, the road soon dips down before climbing a hill about a 1/2 mile long, and it quickly dropped down to about 18mpg, then coming down the other side of the hill, settled on 22 mpg before coming into town. There it dropped again to around 17.6 mph, and once getting back on the highway again, slowly crept up to about 22 again.

Remember: this is an AVERAGE. And hills will affect the outcome. So will any kind of hard acceleration, stop-and-go, heat (less dense air, means the ECU will compensate the mixture with less fuel, so theoretically better mileage, however less dense air means less efficeint...). The longer you drive without zeroing out the computer, the average mileage will pretty much settle into a number and not vary much as the total average over time "normalizes". 

What I would suggest is if you're planning a long road trip, zero it out and see how you do. Then zero it out again and compare with day-to-day driving. You'll get vastly different readings if your daily drive includes a lot of stop and go traffic.

Just my $.02. That and another buck fifty will buy you a cup of coffee. YMMMV! :lol: 

Jim Miller


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

In my 76,000 miles of experience in these cars, it is my stalwart opininion that you couldn't get 26 mpg average out of these things if you kicked one out of the back of a C-130.

I drive 220 miles RT every single f*cking day. My average is 18.5 mpg.
I have found peace with this.

I suggest all mpg whiners follow suit.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I got 16-17 around town and 23.5-24.5 on the highway as long as I kept it below 80. Over 80 the mileage tanked on my cay. (05 6M) My trip computer was right on the money as far as mileage. I did take one trip that was mostly rural highway with a 55 mph speed limit. I kept it between 55-60 and got 26mpg, but that wasn't normal driving.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> I forgot to mention...everyone talks about "highway" mileage being better mpg better for the car etc. That really depends on where you live...in Boston unless you are on the highway between 8PM-4am you will be in traffic...real traffic. From 5:30 AM to basically 7PM "highway" miles are no different than "city". Now I assume by highway mpg people are referring to coasting along at 65 in the travel lane, ...


When I say "highway mileage" it is the latter--when you actually can go 55+ and keep going in that speed range. Highway parking lots that we often have to deal with in cities are actually city mileage. Same thing when I drive out in the country but it is a housing subdivision with a speedlimit of 25 and occasional stop signs, that is city miles, even if you are not in a downtown urban area. I think this is the way most people treat it--by style of driving, not if you are officially on a highway or officially in a city.



BostonF4$ said:


> hahaha....ok ok I agree with that. I'm just saying don't let gas mileage get in the way of you enjoying the car!


Yep, I agree completely. Like others have said, I did not buy this car with gas mileage concerns at the forefront of my mind. If I ever have to make a decision between keeping it tame for better gas mileage, or stepping on it because there is a good stretch of road where I can safely get up some speed, I'm going to do the latter. However, if there is something I can do that doesn't impact my enjoyment of the car that may help gas mileage, I'll do it. For example, when I'm approaching a stop sign, putting the car in neutral vs keeping it in gear--I would be decelerating anyway, and if the coasting helps mpg any, it doesn't hurt to do it (plus I prefer not avoid engine braking.)


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

:agree , Clueless

If mileage was the primary criteria of buying a car, the GTO is _not_ for you. In my opinion, low mileage is the price of admission to a great high performance car.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Groucho said:


> In my 76,000 miles of experience in these cars, it is my stalwart opininion that you couldn't get 26 mpg average out of these things if you kicked one out of the back of a C-130.
> 
> I drive 220 miles RT every single f*cking day. My average is 18.5 mpg.
> I have found peace with this.
> ...



I have about 20,000 on my 05 GTO auto. I'm getting just about the same, and for that kind of power, I'm fine with it. I might squeak over 20 on a trip if I keep the cruise on, but what fun is a 400 hp car if you can't put your leg into it now and then?


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

GTJimbO said:


> :agree , Clueless
> 
> If mileage was the primary criteria of buying a car, the GTO is _not_ for you. In my opinion, low mileage is the price of admission to a great high performance car.


 Anytime I can get over 20mpg its a plus, but its not a critera for buying/owning anything. The last vehicle I got out of was a s/charged 03 ford f150 Harley edition with mods, 12 in town and 15 on the road if I babied it, and the truck I use is as a daily driver is an 06 ford f350 dually 4x4 with a 6.0 powerstroke and 4:30 gears with mods(tow boss pkg for towing my boat)
and its a 12mpg vehicle in town, on the road with the boat(12,000lbs) or without. Buy what you want, suck it up and pay the price and enjoy the vehicle.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

enjracing said:


> i absolutely baby my throttle pedal, short shift and skip gears, go 70-75 on the highway, rarely jump on the gas, do 85% of my driving on the highway, and i still am only getting about 20-21 MPG average? my car is bone stock too? what the hell is going on here? should i take it in for a diagnostic?


GO SLOW:confused


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

The LS1, or LS2 engine for that matter takes awhile to fully break in. After 5,000 miles, or even 10,000 miles my milage got better. Still the best I can get is 27mpg on a long trip. I took my GTO from Indiana, to Cambridge Ontario Canada on business. Made it 406 miles in 5 hours and 37 minutes. Average about 25 mpg, but I was driving 85 mph for most of the trip.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm not getting all that good mileage either.

City driving I'm getting roughly beteen 14-16 MPG, ..& I do 'play' on occasion.

Sounds crazy but when I was breaking the car in I was getting around 15-17 city driving, ..& got 23.5 MPG on the highway!

AFTER i did a simple muffler swap to "flowmaster deltaflows", ..my MPG's DID seem to go down a tad.

BUT....it seems that I picked up a tad more power also!

Guess I'll just have to learn to live with MORE power, ..!


----------



## jdawg37 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1300 mile road trips*

I have driven my 05 from louisiana to Maryland and back 3 times. This is a 1330 mile trip one way. I would assume elevation has something to do with it (air denisty maybe) but I actually lose mpg in the south by about 1-2 mpg dropping to about [email protected] the closer I am to Maryland (tennesee & Virginia) my mpg seems to get right at 27ish, which is odd considering this strecth of i-81 is in the mountains. In the "flats" of i-20 from Birmingham to shreveport, speed increases some, but not alot. like I said I am right around 23.5 - 24 here.

I was stuck in the D.C. region of i-95, 495, and i-66 for about 2-3 hours in busy traffic doing 55mph I was getting 28mpg steady. It seems as speed over 65mph starts to effect mpg


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

I have had my 06 since Saturday I now have about 120 miles on her. The OBC tells me I getting 12.3 mpg. And yes I didnt buy it for the gas milage.
I have only put my foot in it once that was today. I nailed three time's to the point I could feel the clutch slip. The rest of the driving has been at 2k never going over 3k for a shift. 

If I can get 16 mpg driving back and forth to work I will be happy.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

15/24 if im lucky


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else but whenever I've driven any high horsepower performance car that I've owned, I never gave a crap about the gas mileage. Especially when I've had a second car as my daily ride. When it comes to driving the goat the only thing I truly watch is the speedo and the gas gauge. And as long as breaking the law (yeah right!) or I've run out of gas the mileage just doesn't matter. Because my intentions is not to drive my goat like it's *NOT* a high performance car. So I say, "The hell with the fuel mileage". If fuel wasn't as expensive as it is now, I doubt if anyone would be overly concerned about mpg. If super unleaded was $1.79 a gallon I bet most of us would drive our goats on a daily basis but unfortunately it's high as hell ($3.29 a gallon average where I'm at). So I think the price of fuel is the real issue here! Not mpg.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't know about everyone else but whenever I've driven any high horsepower performance car that I've owned, I never gave a crap about the gas mileage.


:agree 

Roger that. I average 15 mpg, but the majority of that is city driving.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

huh????????????? gas prices and MPG go hand in hand. if we got 33 mpg, we wouldn't care about proces as much. it's all relative.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

enjracing said:


> huh????????????? gas prices and MPG go hand in hand. if we got 33 mpg, we wouldn't care about proces as much. it's all relative.


Which would you choose to pay?

1. $3.50 a gallon for 18 gallons ($63)
2. $1.79 a gallon for 18 gallons ($32.22)

If you only got an *average* of 324 miles a tank (18 mpg), which I think is pretty good for the goat, wouldn't you be less concerned about the mpg if you didn't have to get a second mortgage per each fill up? That is why you want to get better gas mileage isn't it? To save money at the pumps! I can't explain my point any better than that.

Here's a question for ya. Would you be more satisfied if the goat got 35.5 mpg and you still had to pay 3.50 a gallon?


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

We should just get our business done in I-raq to lower the fossil fuel costs...7 years ago gas was like a buck a gallon...now it's freakin 3.30....I don't think that jives with the inflation rate. If you're really worried about the MPG that much you reall only have 3 options: get rid of the car and buy a civic hybrid, drive like my grandma, or strike oil in your backyard. Whichever route you take, good luck...I just hit 140 on a nice stretch of highway hahahah


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BostonF4$ said:


> We should just get our business done in I-raq to lower the fossil fuel costs...7 years ago gas was like a buck a gallon...now it's freakin 3.30....I don't think that jives with the inflation rate. If you're really worried about the MPG that much you reall only have 3 options: get rid of the car and buy a civic hybrid, drive like my grandma, or strike oil in your backyard. Whichever route you take, good luck...I just hit 140 on a nice stretch of highway hahahah


:agree I wonder what your mpg meter was showing then :lol: Like you, I'm sure that wasn't a concern at 140.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

If you really want more mpg get and still want a gto get a stick here are thr est mpg for the goat and it is not unusal to get a liitle more than the est mpg, But the major reason why it is so high is that you can do [email protected] That is basicly idel thankg for 400 pounds of tor!!!!!!!


MPG mileage estimates** 
6.0L automatic: 16/21 (city/highway mpg)

6.0L manual: 17/25 (city/highway mpg) 


That is amzaing I now 6 clinders that get less than that.

Also if you get an stick do you have to still pay that gas guzzler tax ?


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Also if you get an stick do you have to still pay that gas guzzler tax ?


 Window sticker says no. Strictly an automatic thing, thats the biggest reason I refused to buy my GTO new. I'll be damned if I'm gonna pay taxes on top of taxes.:willy:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the manual gives a lot more opportunities to save, rather than the automatic. You've just got more control.

I've never had a car that's as clean burning as the Goat. Even inside the tailpipes stays very clean- - -I think that's indicative of the efficiency of the engine both as it relates to power and gas mileage. I also checked the oil at 2800 miles and it looks nearly new. 

Even my wifes new Mazda3 has a dirty tailpipe- - -


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I only drive downhill and average 42 mpg. 

To help with mileage, I have lowered the front end and jacked the rear end. Now, I am always headed downhill.

As an added bonus, I am the envy of all the F-body owners in my area.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought that the USEPA had to conduct these tests for mileage for all cars under the same conditions, so therefore the actual numbers are indicative of the results under those standard conditions, nevertheless i though that based on these standard conditions, it is a basis for comparasion for all vechiles? Does anybody know if i am correct in saying this?


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

the manual may get better MPG but the auto's quicker (at least in the 04's)...I wish we had auto-man option. My friend has it on his '03 LSV8 and never used it....he got an like 4 MPG better using it on the highway cruising. Instead of leaving it in auto where the car would downshift at the slightest pedal depression...bang the shifter over to the right and leave it in manual mode in 5th and it never downshifts and there's plenty of torque to do highway passing


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> I only drive downhill and average 42 mpg.
> 
> To help with mileage, I have lowered the front end and jacked the rear end. Now, I am always headed downhill.
> 
> As an added bonus, I am the envy of all the F-body owners in my area.


Try driving it off a cliff. You don't even need the engine. Great mileage, but with some warranty issues.:rofl:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

noz34me said:


> You've just got more control.
> 
> 
> I've never had a car that's as clean burning as the Goat. Even inside the tailpipes stays very clean- - -I think that's indicative of the efficiency of the engine both as it relates to power and gas mileage. I also checked the oil at 2800 miles and it looks nearly new.


:agree 
Thats Really good even though it runs rich .


----------

